# Wild hazelnuts best crop ever



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This year has to be the best hazelnut crop that I've ever seen. A person could pick bushels.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Interesting. Here we had the worst I ever saw. I have no idea why, but there were so few that picking a gallon would have been impossible. Glad for you, but slightly jealous...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

We don't have any around here, where do you find them?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

There are a lot here too. I have picked 6-5 gallon buckets so far. They grow everywhere around here. Fence rows, along roads and in empty lots. Birds and squirrels carry them around. I had 1 start right up against the sidewalk and foundation of the house in a rose bush, it was 3' tall before I saw it while I was trimming the roses.

The man across from my DSs rental, grew filberts in his yard. We removed 2 of them that grew up in the park strip when we went to build the cabin. People came by and said it was sad, that they came from "Gilberts filberts"....James


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I see the most concentrated stands in clear cuts that are just starting to regrow but I'm also seeing them next to logging trails.

Normally I see few mature nuts and nearly all of insect holes but not this year. This year they are just thick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Interested in selling any?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not picking any otherwise I would. It seems like it would be a lot of tedious work to get the nut out of the hull and husk.

Just out of curiosity what would unshelled nuts sell for?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's a good resource for hazel nuts. It might make a good homestead crop.

http://www.agmrc.org/commodities__products/nuts/hazelnuts/


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel cheated! Here the nuts are not ready.We put out 100 bushes a few years ago and they are just starting to bear nuts.Don't know how many to expect but it looks like we'll have to wait for a killing frost which usually comes about oct.20.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The hulls fall right off when dry, easy to crack, no picking the nuts out of shell....James


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

fishhead said:


> I'm not picking any otherwise I would. It seems like it would be a lot of tedious work to get the nut out of the hull and husk.
> 
> Just out of curiosity what would unshelled nuts sell for?



I ment no processing of the nuts..


----------

